# Pre-spawn Swim Jigs!!!



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I went to Camp Luz and fished the pond today after school for a few hours. I caught some good ones on a NuTech NuJig in Army Green color. Check out the video.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunkers! Good job on the vid too.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Looks like you had an awesome day Shorty!! Going to have to try out that jig soon.


----------

